
Houston to edge past Chicago as third largest city in America - davidiach
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/09/14/houston-to-edge-past-chicago-as-third-largest-city-in-america.html
======
cbennett
For a dramatic international comparison, consider that the 15th-20th largest
cities in China already have populations of greater than 7M: double this
forecast to be reached over the next decade in America's 3rd Largest urban
area

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_i...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_in_China)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
The city I am most curious about is Lagos. Estimated to get to 40 million.

------
calciphus
If trends continue it COULD be bigger than Chicago in a decade. Maybe.

That's hardly as strong an assertion as the headline implies.

------
todd8
Austin looks like it will pass San Jose soon, making 4 of the top 10 cities by
population in Texas.

~~~
muzz
Austin's land area is 50% bigger than San Jose

~~~
bdcravens
Houston is about double Chicago as well. Texas cities are attractive due to
space and cost. Austin's average home price, despite being at an all time
high, is 1/2 to 1/3 that of San Jose.

~~~
muzz
Yes, the disparity on home prices is what is referred to in economics as a
"revealed preference"

